# !-! اروع ما قيل في المصائب !-!



## Coptic MarMar (23 سبتمبر 2008)

^~*¤ اروع ما قيل في المصائب ¤*~^ 

*******



*يقول شكسبير *

المهزوم إذا ابتسم , أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز 
إن المصائب كثيرا ما تكون رحمة في لباس عذاب 
ستة أشياء إذا ذكرتها هانت عليك مصيبتك 

.
.

أن تذكر أن كل شيء بقضاء وقدر 
وأن الجزع لا يرد القضاء 
وأن ما أنت فيه أخف مما هو أكبر منه 
وأن ما بقي لك أكثر مما أخذ منك 
وأن لكل قدر حكمة لو علمتها لرأيت المصيبة هي عين النعمة 
وأن كل مصيبة للمؤمن لا تخلو من ثواب ومغفرة أو تمحيص أو رفعة شأن أو دفع بلاء وما عند الله خير وأبقى 

******* 


*احباط المصادفات 


قال معن بن أوس المزني *

فيا عجبا لمن ربيت طفلا ألقمه بأطراف البنـــــان 
أعلمه الرماية كل يــوم فلما اشتد ساعـده رماني 
وكم علمته نظم القوافي فلما قال قافية هجانـي 


******* 



*نصف الكأس 


يقول المثل الفرنسي *

إذا ركلك الناس من الخلف فاعلم أنك في المقدمة 

*
يقول حكيم فارسي *

ما شكوت الزمان ولا برمت بحكم السماء, إلا عندما حفيت قدماي, ولم أستطع شراء حذاء 
فدخلت مسجد الكوفة, وأن ضيق الصدر, فوجدت رجلا بلا رجلين, فحمدت الله وشكرت نعمته 
علي ما فائدة الدنيا الواسعة إذا كنت حذائك ضيقاً 

******* 


*فلسفة المال *

لا يمكن لإنسان أن يحتفظ في يديه بأكثر من كرتين من ثلاث ;الصحة والمال وراحة البال 
يقول هلبرت: الغني من زاد دخله على نفقته, والفقير من زادت نفقته على دخله 
يقول المثل الإنجليزي: النقود صنعت مستديرة لكي تسير 
إن الكريم الذي لا مال في يده مثل الشجاع الذي في كفه شلل 

******* 

*مراعاة النفوس *

النفوس بيوت أصحابها 
فإذا طرقتموها فاطرقوها برفق 
يقول شكسبير: شق طريقك بإبتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك 

ستتعلم الكثير من دروس الحياة إذا لاحظت أن رجال الإطفاء لا يكافحون النار بالنار 

******* 

*
مفهومات مصححة *

ليست الشجاعة في عدم الشعور بالخوف, ولكنها في التغلب على هذا الشعور 
نحن نحب الماضي لأنة ذهب, ولو عاد لكرهناه 
الضمير لا يمنع المرء من ارتكاب الخطأ 
إنه فقط يمنعه من الإستمتاع به وهو يرتكبه 

******* 


*النفوس العظيمة *

يقول باسكال: عظمة النفس الإنسانية في قدرتها على الإعتدال 
لا في قدرتها على التجاوز 
يقول المثل: تاج القيصر لا يمكن أن يحميه من الصداع 
يقول طاغور: ندنو من العظمة بقدر ما ندنو من التواضع 


******* 


*مقاييس حادة *

يقول عبد الكريم بكار: رؤية نصف الحقيقة ,شر من الجهل بها 
مشكلات الطائر لا يفهمها إلا طائر مثله 

******* 

*الهدف *

أصعب الصعاب اتخاذ القرار 
إذا لم تعلم إلى أين تذهب فكل الطرق تفي بالغرض 
يصبح الجيد غير جيد, إذا كان الأجود هو المتوقع 

******* 


*
الخاتمة* 

فليتك تحلو والحياة مريــــرة 
وليتك ترضى والأيام غضاب 
وليت الذي بيني وبينك عامر 
وبيني وبين العـــالمين خراب 
إذا صح منك الود فالكل هيـن 
وكل الذي فوق التراب تراب ​
*ملطوووووووش:smi411: *


----------



## mero_engel (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*كلك حكم يا بت يا مرمر *
*ميرررررررررررسي يا حبي علي الموضوع الجميل *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي مرموره علي الكلام الجميل


بس الكلام اسهل من اي حاجه


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Rosetta (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسيييييييي يا قمر على الكلام الرائع دا...اهو يهوّن علينا ...*


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2008)

> فليتك تحلو والحياة مريــــرة
> وليتك ترضى والأيام غضاب
> وليت الذي بيني وبينك عامر
> وبيني وبين العـــالمين خراب
> ...



كلام جميل اوى 

وموضوع اجمل

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 سبتمبر 2008)

> المهزوم إذا ابتسم , أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز


----------



## *malk (24 سبتمبر 2008)

> المهزوم إذا ابتسم , أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز



جميلة اوى الحكمة دى
موضوعك جميل ياقمر
ميرسى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *كلك حكم يا بت يا مرمر *
> *ميرررررررررررسي يا حبي علي الموضوع الجميل *
> *تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي مرموره علي الكلام الجميل
> 
> 
> بس الكلام اسهل من اي حاجه
> ...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسيييييييي يا قمر على الكلام الرائع دا...اهو يهوّن علينا ...*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> كلام جميل اوى
> 
> وموضوع اجمل
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2008)

keky قال:


> جميلة اوى الحكمة دى
> موضوعك جميل ياقمر
> ميرسى


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااائع يا مرمر 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا مرمر مارو
على الاقوال بل الحكم الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رلئع هو موضوعك اخت marmar_maroo
مشكورة 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااائع يا مرمر
> تسلم ايدك
> مرسىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*شكراااااااا لمرورك ياكوكو

نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مرمر مارو
> على الاقوال بل الحكم الرائعة
> ودمتى بود​



*شكراااااااا لمرورك أستاذ وليم

نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> *رلئع هو موضوعك اخت marmar_maroo
> مشكورة
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح*​



*شكراااااااا لمرورك أستاذ كليم 

نورت الموضوع *​


----------

